# Questions regarding Reaper and Vallejo Paints



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I am currently considering buying some either Reaper or Vallejo Paints as I am continually reminded that Citadel Colors paints are considered poor paints. Having only worked with Citadel Colors and Testors enamel paints (both pot style), I'm not sure how to use a dropper style. I know that Reaper's Master series has many more colors than Citadel.

What are some of the biggest differences between using a pot style paint and a dropper style? What are some of the biggest differences between Citadel and either Reaper and Vallejo paints? Do the two styles work together any better than Citadel works with itself? Any other advice for using these paints?

Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

With dropper style paints you can pour exactly what you need and the paint will not dry out like pot styles do when you have them open.

The Vallejo and RMS both have better pigment then the GW. When dealing with Vallejo you have 2 different series. the Model Colors has one of the widest range of colors but does not stand up to a lot of handeling with out a good clear coat. The Game colors does not have as wide a selection of colors but the forumla it uses is hardier and hold up to wear and tear better.

I use Vallejo for my main paint, the GW foundations, GW Washes, the P3 inks and I mix series of paint from other lines as well including creatix airbrush paint.


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

I use a mix of the vallejo model color as well as game color.
The model color has such a wide variety of colors, but as Djinn24 said, the game color stands up better.
I also use some GW paints and all the old inks.
Also I use GW metallics, they are still the best for that type of paint.
Honestly I also use Delta $1 paints from Walmart.
Typically I only use them for Black and White, and generally only for vehicles.
But the amount of paint you get for $1 is worth it, and for black and white it is worth it.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Rather than using a crapped out old brush to move paint from the pot to a palette, the eyedroppers just require a gentle squeeze to get the paint you need. Measuring for consistent mixtures is a lot easier, as well. The biggest thing, though, is that because of how they're packaged, no air sits in the eyedropper, so the paint doesn't dry out. I've got a bottle of Reaper paint that I've used maybe once or twice (Clear Violet-- it's a good glaze, but you rarely need to use a purple glaze-- it came in a bundle) over the last six years that I've been using Reaper, and it hasn't dried out in the slightest. The flow improver has seperated from the pigment in the bottle, but that's nothing that a good shake won't fix. Reaper (and probably Vallejo too) mix in flow improver and drying retarder in their paints so you have more control with them-- I've found they're a lot better for blending work. 

I tend to lean extremely heavily on the Reaper Master Series line-- I've got pretty much the entire range. I use GW foundation paint for painting bases, or mass-producing things when I'm on a tight deadline (such as when I painted the AoBR box for the local store window display with a 48 hour deadline...). I also use Boltgun Metal, because nobody really makes anything similar-- it's got a slightly worn tone that doesn't have the "this used to be polished, blued steel" look that Reaper's dark metal tones have. I also keep GW washes on hand, not because they're anything special, but because they're pre-mixed and consistent throughout, and when it comes to that sort of thing, consistency is really important. I stocked up on GW's Chestnut Ink before they discontinued it (I have 16 pots squared away) and use it pretty heavily with gold tones. For other inks, I tend to use Reaper Pro Paint series. Oddly enough, I prefer pots for inks and washes, I've found-- there's no issue of the stuff drying out, and I tend to be heavy-handed with the stuff when I'm using it, which I then tidy up later.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Same, SoH, I like pots for my washes and some of the metalics.

Vallejo does mix drying retarder in but I am not sure about flow improver, but I mix more in anyways, especially for fine detail painting. I use Window and Newton Drying retarder and Flow Improver.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Reaper Master Series, as of yet I've not used any Vallejo or any of the Reaper Pro. 

The biggest difference, as has already been mentioned, about using them is you need a pallette. I actually use a chunk of white bathroom tile I bought at Home Depot for $0.16.

I use paints from many different sources. GW, Reaper Master Series, and Testors/Flo-quil Polly's model train colors. So far, as much as I like Polly's and a variety of GW's colors, I'm in love with the Reaper stuff.

Each manufacturer has elements that I like more than in the others (the aforementioned GW metallics), but GW's trend of replacing colors I used a LOT with shit I don't need has driven me to explore other sources.

Oh, and another thing, the eye-droppers of Reaper Master Series take up a lot less room in my workspace.


----------

